# Lump half went out in WSM



## k0Ne (Jul 11, 2020)

Hey all,

So it’s my first time smoking a brisket in a WSM I recently picked up.  I have done ribs and chicken in it multiple times and it held temps perfectly. Last night I tried using jealous devil lump charcoal for the first time. I started the cook at 10:30 PM. I’m probing the top grate with a thermpro and it’s reading 256 a half hour in at 11PM. Then at 1 am it’s showing 285 so I close the vents down to about 1/8 from about 1/4 open and goto bed. I wake up at 4am to wrap and I notice the temp is down to 190. Checking the firebox now only half the coals are lit! I had no more charcoal so I had to wait until 6am to get some from Lowe’s. I never probed the meat to check it’s IT.  Do you think it’s safe to eat still?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 11, 2020)

You are Fine. I smoke Brisket at 190 to 200. Bacteria is only on the surface and you killed them. 225+°F just gives more insurance with Injected Briskets... JJ


----------



## k0Ne (Jul 11, 2020)

thanks for the reply!


----------



## Motorboat40 (Jul 11, 2020)

for longer smokes the bricketts last longer than the lump charcoal and the real good stuff like B&B charcoal will burn longer cause it usually burns completely up, some of the cheaper stuff doesn't burn all the way sometimes. I like the flavor from lump charcoal best but have had trouble with it not all burning up im guessing it needs to be moved around a little just like a camp fire to keep it going good. Every cook is a learning experience now you know to have more charcoal than you expect to use. i always stock up even if its the cheaper charcoal when it goes on a good sale. The pic below was royal oak but only 8.88 for 2 18lb bags. I pick up 6 and went back for more the next day. Also if you ever run out of charcoal again you can always wrap the sucker and finish it in the oven inside it probably got enough smoke into the meat that it will still taste great. I looks like you put a good amount of pepper on that brisket I'm a big fan of lots of pepper on my beef!


----------



## k0Ne (Jul 11, 2020)

Motorboat40 said:


> for longer smokes the bricketts last longer than the lump charcoal and the real good stuff like B&B charcoal will burn longer cause it usually burns completely up, some of the cheaper stuff doesn't burn all the way sometimes. I like the flavor from lump charcoal best but have had trouble with it not all burning up im guessing it needs to be moved around a little just like a camp fire to keep it going good. Every cook is a learning experience now you know to have more charcoal than you expect to use. i always stock up even if its the cheaper charcoal when it goes on a good sale. The pic below was royal oak but only 8.88 for 2 18lb bags. I pick up 6 and went back for more the next day. Also if you ever run out of charcoal again you can always wrap the sucker and finish it in the oven inside it probably got enough smoke into the meat that it will still taste great. I looks like you put a good amount of pepper on that brisket I'm a big fan of lots of pepper on my beef!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a deal! I thought about putting it in the masterbuilt but thankfully Lowes was opening soon. Good tips though thanks!  That jealous devil lump was $14 for 8lbs, it better taste good at least!


----------



## carylee2002 (Jul 11, 2020)

Motorboat40 said:


> for longer smokes the bricketts last longer than the lump charcoal and the real good stuff like B&B charcoal will burn longer cause it usually burns completely up, some of the cheaper stuff doesn't burn all the way sometimes. I like the flavor from lump charcoal best but have had trouble with it not all burning up im guessing it needs to be moved around a little just like a camp fire to keep it going good. Every cook is a learning experience now you know to have more charcoal than you expect to use. i always stock up even if its the cheaper charcoal when it goes on a good sale. The pic below was royal oak but only 8.88 for 2 18lb bags. I pick up 6 and went back for more the next day. Also if you ever run out of charcoal again you can always wrap the sucker and finish it in the oven inside it probably got enough smoke into the meat that it will still taste great. I looks like you put a good amount of pepper on that brisket I'm a big fan of lots of pepper on my beef!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I usually prefer using B&B orange for most of my cooks along with the lump they produce. And it burns quite well...but I did try the Royal Oak from Walmart like the ones in your picture and It worked out really good, especially on my MiniWSM's. To me I preferred it over the Kingsford blue because it created less ash and is especially helpful in such a small pit where ash buildup maybe become a problem on long cooks.


----------

